# Medical Necissity for 92557 and 92567, 92550



## jazmine29 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello, 
I cannot find an LCD for these codes on the CMS webiste.  Does anyone know which dx's are typically acceptable for the above listed codes? 
Am new to ENT.....
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 9, 2012)

The only one of those Audiology codes that have an LCD is the 92567 with CMS

Here are some of the payable DX codes

381.81
389.16
389.18
389.01
389.02
389.03
389.08
389.11
389.12
389.15


----------

